# Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?



## Marienkäfer (18. Nov. 2012)

Hallo  
nachdem die üblichen Styropor Eisfreihalter ohne Belüfter regelmäsig zufrieren, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer andern Lösung auf dieses Gerät gekommen.
http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_efh500s.php  hat jemand  damit Erfahrung? 
Mein Mann meint, dass durch die ständige Wasserumwälzung, der Teich sehr auskühlt. Das Wasser wird aus einer Tiefe von 30 cm gefördert. Problematich bei unserem Teich ist, dass es ein Hochteich ist, der an der Vorderseite von Betonpailsaden gestützt wird. Dadurch fehlt die normale Erdwärme. In den letzten Jahren hat mein Mann den zugefrorenen Eisfreihalter immer mühselig aufgetaut. Das kann aber kein Dauerzustand sein. 
Was habt ihr noch für Tipps? In dem Teich sind Goldfische und deren heurige Nachkommen.

LG
Marienkäfer


----------



## lotta (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

frieren die normalen styropor freihalter, MIT belüftung auch zu ?


----------



## MadDog (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Ich benutze keinen Eisfreihalter.

Ich lasse eine Pumpe über den Winter durchlaufen. Ich hänge die Pumpe ca. 30-40 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche und schließe einen kurzen Schlauch an.
Den Schlauch lege ich dann so , dass sich eine Strömung an der Oberfläche ergibt. In dem Bereich wird der Teich auch bei einem strengen Winter nicht einfrieren.
Zusätzlich hänge ich noch Sprudelsteine in dem Bereich ins Wasser.

LG
Frank


----------



## gartenotti (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

hallo marienkäfer

ich habe das so gemacht blubberstein ist darunter und blubbert vor sich hin


----------



## Marienkäfer (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo 
Danke für euere Antworten! 


MadDog schrieb:


> Ich benutze keinen Eisfreihalter.
> 
> Ich lasse eine Pumpe über den Winter durchlaufen. Ich hänge die Pumpe ca. 30-40 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche und schließe einen kurzen Schlauch an.
> Den Schlauch lege ich dann so , dass sich eine Strömung an der Oberfläche ergibt. In dem Bereich wird der Teich auch bei einem strengen Winter nicht einfrieren.
> ...


@ Frank wieviel fördert deine Pumpe? Warum brauchst du zusätzlich noch einen Sprudelstein?  Es wird ja oft geschrieben, dass ein Sprudelstein alleine auch reicht, es da aber öfter Probleme mit zugefrorenen Luftleitungen gibt.  Meinst du dass das System von meinem Link funtioniert? Das Gleiche gibt es auch von Oase. 



gartenotti schrieb:


> hallo marienkäfer
> 
> ich habe das so gemacht blubberstein ist darunter und blubbert vor sich hin
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 112627


@ gartenotti  gut isoliert ist das schon, aber da ich den Teich von meinem Wohnzimmer aus sehe, wäre das keine Lösung für mich. Drückt dir den der Schnee, das " Dach" nicht zusammen?

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## gartenotti (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

hallo marienkäfer
in meiner region ist es nicht so schlimm mit schnee und wenn fege ich ihn runter das müssen ja viele tun die ihre teiche mit folie abdecken. ich habe meinen sbrudelstein unter dem kleinen styroporkasten liegen da kann die leitung nicht einfrieren. zur pumpe würde ich eine kleine aquariumpumpe nehmen die so bis 600 liter in der stunde fördert die soll ja auch nur plätschern und nicht die wasseroberfläche in starke wallungen bringen.
so wie es frank schon sagte 

lg otti


----------



## Marienkäfer (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo Otti
Tja, bei mir ist Schnee oft und viel. Da kann es in einer Nacht schon mal einige cm runterlassen. 
Da mein Teich nur 2500 L hat, kommt auch die kleine Pumpe nicht in Frage. Durch die Betonpalisaden kühlt der Teich ja sowieso schon mehr aus. 
Sogesehen habe ich die Anfangsfrage falsch gestellt. Da hab ich vorher nicht bedacht, dass  diese Pumpe auch 500 L/ Std. fördert. 

@ alle  hat dein keiner mehr eine Idee?  


LG Marienkäfer


----------



## gartenotti (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

hallo marienkäfer

was willst du denn noch wissen ?? mach dir einen styropor kasten so wie ich ihn habe ein loch oben rein ein 50 ht rohr durch stecken das die gase entweichen können und einen sprudelstein fertig was willste mehr machen.was hast du denn für fische drin und wie tief ist der teich ??

lg otti


----------



## Marienkäfer (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo Otti

Entschuldige, dass ich nochmal nachgefragt habe!  Ich habe zwar schon länger einen Teich mit 4 Goldfischen,die wurden aber wegen der damaligen geringen Wassertiefe im Winter rausgenommen. Seit drei Jahren ist der Teich vergrößert worden. Er ist jetzt an der tiefsten Stelle 1 Meter. Somit bleiben die Goldis nun drin. Von Fachhandel wurde uns damals dieser Eisfreihalter empfohlen.  http://static.eprofeel.de/salons/c/2/793d/i45494-Pontec-Pondo-Polar-Eisfreihalter.jpg  Das Ergebnis sah dann so aus:
http://testberichte.ebay.de/Gartent...rbung-und-Wirklichkeit?ugid=10000000010234385 
Also funktioniert es so nicht. 
Gestern wurde ich  wieder einmal vom Fachhandel ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, *keine*  Sprudelsteine zu verwenden. Das Sprudelgeräusch würde die Fische aufschrecken. Wenn ich aber  Eisfreihalter  im www. suche kommen inzwischen immer welche mit Pumpe oder Sprudelstein. Was stimmt denn nun??? Kanst du nicht verstehen, dass ich verunsichert bin? 

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Zacky (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo Marienkäfer.

Es gibt sicherlich keine allgemein gültige Anweisung oder Handlungsempfehlung für den Winterbetrieb. Sicher mag es auch in einem gewissen Maße stimmen, dass das Sprudelgeräusch die Fische stören könnte, jedoch benötigen sie trotz allem den lebenswichtigen Sauerstoff den so ein Sprudler im Teichwasser anreichen sollte.

Auch machen es schon seit vielen Jahren die Hobbyteicher so und bislang sind bestimmt 99 % damit gut gefahren. Wenn der Sprudler auf Grund seiner Leistung keinen Whirlpool aus dem Teich macht, dann hänge den Sprudelstein etwa 20 - 30 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche. Je schwächer er sprudelt, desto höher solltest du ihn unter die Wasserlinie hängen. Wenn der Teich groß & tief genug ist, damit die Fische dort jetzt überwintern können, dann ziehen sie sich auf den Teichboden zurück und ruhen dort.

Stell Dir das so vor, dass jemand im Wohnzimmer Fernsehen schaut und Du zwei Räume weiter im Schlafzimmer ein Nickerchen machst. Das geht bestimmt auch.Oder!?  Das mit dem Sprudler ist gängige Praxis und vielfach bewährt.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo 
ich würde mir aus Styrodur Platten zuschneiden die einigermaßen deiner Teichform entsprechen,ca. 5cm Wasser ablassen und die Platten von unten an mind. zwei hochkant stehende Bretter montieren (so wie bei mir)

Medium 22738 anzeigen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo Marienkäfer,
wenn wie bei euch der Teich stark zufrieren kann, sollten Maßnahmen den vorhandenen Raum nicht zu klein werden zu lassen erst mal sinnvoller sein.

Decke den Teich und die Mauer mit Luftpolsterfolie ab. Das vermindert die Auskühlung.
Du könntest auch einen mit Heizstab verwenden, der hält frei, kühlt aber nicht.


----------



## Deuned (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Also ich kann dir dieses Teil sehr empfehlen.

http://www.amazon.de/Heissner-Eisfreihalter-Teichheizer-Aqua-Heat/dp/B002SRI50U

Da er mit einem Thermostaten geregelt wird ist der Stromverbrauch für mich akzeptabel,da der Heizer ja wirklich nur dann an ist,wenn die Temperatur unter 0 Grad ist.

Bei einem kleineren Teich sind die Eisfreihalter mit einem Pümpchen für mich ungeeignet,da sie ja das 4 Grad warme Wasser vom Teichgrund zumindest teilweise noch oben befördern.Reine Styroporlösungen funktionieren bei mir nicht recht,da hier zuviel Wind herrscht und irgendwann das Teil auf dem Eis bewegt wird :-(


----------



## Marienkäfer (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo
Danke für euere Tipps! 
Nach abwägen aller Möglichkeiten werden wir es nun heuer mal so versuchen:
Die Betonpalisade mit einer Luftpolsterfolie, evtl doppelt bis dreifach, verkleiden. Dann einen großen Styropreisfreihalter mit Lüftungsrohr bauen, in dem dann auch gleich die Schläuche für den Sprudelstein( Ausströmer) eingebaut werden. 
Den Teich ganz abdecken lassen wir vorerst mal, da die Konstruktion dann ja den Sommer über gelagert werden muß und es da Platzprobleme gibt. Ausserdem ist es durch die geschwungene Form auf die Schnelle nicht zu machen.  Auch geht es ja nicht darum dass der Teich keine Eisschicht haben darf, sondern, dass der Eisfreihalter  nicht funktionierte. 

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo Marienkäfer!
Der Unterschied zwischen Eisfreihalter und Sprudelstein liegt in der Eisbildung.Wenn Du das Eis von unten betrachten könntest.würdest Du sehen beim Eisfreihalter wächst das Eis gerade heran,bei dem Sprudelstein wächst es wie ein Gewölbe herran.Ein Gewölbe oder ein umgekehrter "Trichter"kann bestimmt die Drei-Vierfache Menge an Gasaustauch gewährleisten.Wenn Du den oder die Sprudelsteine auf 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche hängst kann er das ganze Jahr dort liegen bleiben.Jetzt zu deinen Betonsteinen. Noppenfolie ist gut und zusätzlich kannst Du ja Laub ran fegen,eine Estrichmatte darüber gelegt,oder Hühnerdraht, kommt im Winter der Schnee noch darauf hast Du eine eins A-Dämmung vor Deinem Teich.

       Gruß Ron!!


----------



## Sabul7275 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo,
mein neuer Teich mit 450 ltr in einem Schrebergarten habe ich mit 10 kleinen Goldfischen ( 6 -8 cm) besetzt. Meine Gartennachbarn habe kleiner Becken  ( 150 ltr ) u. haben 2-3 Goldfische in gleicher Größe  bei eine Teichtiefe von 35 cm ohne Probleme überwintert.
Um mich rechtzeitig vorzubereiten befasse ich mich schon jetzt mit der Frage wie ich meine 10 Fische überwintern soll? 
Es stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mit einem Eisfreihalter ( gekauft oder Eigenbau) in Verbindung mit einem externen Belüfter den ich wetterfest in einer Kiste neben dem Teich betreiben kann, es wage soll die 10 Fische über den Winter 2013/2014 zu bekommen.
macht es Sinn, in dem Eisfreihalter eine Thermoheizung zu integrieren um die Eisfreiheit im Schacht des Eisfreihalters zu gewährleisten?
wer kann mir einen konstruktiven Rat geben?


----------



## Nori (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Bei so einem kleinen Teich gehören zwar keine 10 Goldfische rein (da würde ich mal die Untergrenze bei 2-3000 Litern sehen) - ansonsten muss dann nat. starke Filterarbeit geleistet werden, damit die Tiere nicht nur in ihren eigenen Ausscheidungen rumdümpeln.
Ob dann diese Brühe im Winter später gefriert als gutes Teichwasser sei mal dahingestellt - häng so einen Heizer mit Thermostat rein, damit die armen Viecher wenigsten eine kleine Überlebenschance haben!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kitara (13. Mai 2013)

Ich werf als Option mal Teichbälle in den Raum:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009H08HL8/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/275-8512261-1094259

Bei Koihaltern recht beliebt. Weiss allerdings nicht ob es bei nicht so tiefen Teichen ein durchfrieren verhindern kann.

Bei mir hat es diesen Winter (noch ohne Fische) ausgereicht dass das Ausströmen des Filters das Wasser auf der Oberfläche bewegt hat. An der Stelle ist es nicht zugefroren.


----------



## Sabul7275 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Hallo Nori
Deine Bedenken wegen der Anzahl der 10 Fische 8-10 cm sehe ich nicht so problematisch. Bei meinem imBecken steht nach Abzug der Volumen für Steine u. Pumpen pro Fisch ein Wasservolumen von 40 l (4 x 10 l Farbkübel) zur Verfügung. Das Problem mit den Ausscheidungen der Fische versuche ich mit Bakterien, Zeolith Kies u. mehrmaligen Wasserwechsel in Griff zu bekommen. Bei Wassertemperaturen unter 6 Grad denke ich dass der verringerte Stoffwechsel das Problem der Ausscheidungen minimiert. 
Meine Frage war, ob mit einem belüfteten Eisfreihalter in Verbindung mit einem Sprudelstein ca 20 cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie u. mit einem außenliegenden  wettergeschützten Luftkompressor eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre. 
Mit einem termostat gestützter Heizstab als Eisfreihalter kann ich mich wegen der langen Einsatzzeit verbunden mit der hohen Stromaufnahme noch nicht anfreunden

Sabul7275


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*



Sabul7275 schrieb:


> Deine Bedenken wegen der Anzahl der 10 Fische 8-10 cm sehe ich nicht so problematisch.



Wir schon. Im Sommer gibt das Fischsupppe, im Winter Fischstäbchen. Das ist Tierquälerei. 
Und Dein Nachbar ist leider nicht schlauer. ist ja auch nicht schlimm. 
Wenn es nicht klappt, kaufen wir halt ein paar neue, gell. Sind ja bloß ein paar Goldfische.

ES SIND LEBEWESEN MIT BEDÜRFNISSEN - DU WILLST DOCH AUCH NICHT IM GÄSTEKLO ÜBERNACHTEN ODER?

Sorry, aber dieser Ignoranz geht mir der Hut hoch.


----------



## Nori (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Eisfreihalter ?*

Warum sollen wir Lösungsansätze diskutieren, wenn die Basis nicht stimmt?
Jegliche Verbesserung der Umstände (z.B. die zusätzliche Sauerstoffzufuhr) ist gut - was aber an der Gesamtsituation nichts ändert.
In so eine Pfütze gehören einfach keine Fische - nicht einmal __ Moderlieschen!



Gruß Nori


----------

